# Kerry, Kennedy widow back Markey Senate run



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sen. John Kerry says he supports U.S. Rep. Edward Markey's decision to run for the U.S. Senate seat that would become vacant if Kerry is confirmed as Secretary of State.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/K...run/-/9848766/17938130/-/ywisi6z/-/index.html


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Kind of premature since no one else has announced their intentions.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"He's respected nationally for his energetic leadership on issues relating to the environment, energy and technology,"

Translation: Another useless global warming muppet wasting hundreds of billions in taxpayers dollars on a non-issue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Ed Markey is the definition of "empty suit".

But, he'll probably win anyway......(D).


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Like Liahwantha wasn't bad enough. Talk about a bad to worse situation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Markey should speak to Marty Meehan, who as a US Representative, was told by Joe Moakley "Don't do anything stupid, like run for the Senate".


----------

